# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Medicine for parasites

## oneshotveth

We have some left over Flagyl from my dog, and I just got 3 FBT's.  Can I give them it?

And how do you get a frog to eat it?

----------


## Paul Rust

What preperation is it? Tablets, gel, cream, suspension? We use fenbendazole, brand name Panacur. It is a powder. We use a mortar and pestle to powder it finer and then dust the feeder insects for 3 consecutive feedings once a month. If what you have are tablets I suppose you could do the same. We have always used Panacur because it is almost impossible to overdose. I hope this helps.

----------


## hyla

I think you can give that to them 3x 4 days apart. 50 mg/frog....It is on gray tree frog care sheet by John. I dont know what form to administer it though. Sometimes if you crush medicine it changes the effectiveness.

----------


## Kurt

Flagyl is metronidazole and Panacur is fenbendazole. Metronidazole is an antibiotic that is used to treat protozoa in the gastrointestinal track and fenbendazole treats worms. They should be administered by a vet or other experienced person using a blunt syringe. 

Where in New England are you?

----------


## hyla

yes it was 50mg/ kg of frog 3x 4 days apart and then the same amount of panacur once in between the dosages of flagyl. But all administered by a vet...

----------


## oneshotveth

I'm in Haverhill, MA

----------


## Kurt

OK, come down to South Weymouth this Sunday. The NEHS is having their meeting there at the NEWC. Greg Mertz DVM is the center's director and he is the guy you really want to talk to. He is the one that taught me everything I know on the subject and he can provide these medications. His prices are reasonable. I will be there as well.

for the details see http://www.neherp.com

----------


## Paul Rust

> OK, come down to South Weymouth this Sunday. The NEHS is having their meeting there at the NEWC. Greg Mertz DVM is the center's director and he is the guy you really want to talk to. He is the one that taught me everything I know on the subject and he can provide these medications. His prices are reasonable. I will be there as well.
> 
> for the details see http://www.neherp.com


This is an opportunity that I would not miss out on. I have 2 DVMs on staff and learn a lot just talking over a cup of coffee. Very good offer! :Big Applause:

----------


## Kurt

This offer is for anyone in the area. The NEHS is over run with snake & lizard people, we frog people, along with the turtle people, need to stand up and be counted.

----------


## oneshotveth

Unfortunately, I work on Sundays (actually I work 7 days a week for the last 10 years, but who's counting...)

I can get some days off if they're scheduled far enough in advance.  I will be going to the show in manchester, NH on April 11th.

----------


## Kurt

I will be there too, manning the NEHS table. You can call the NEWC and schedule an appointment with Greg Mertz at your convience. Go to http://www.newildlife.com/ for more info.

----------

